# Cruze Air Bag Recall - How To Check



## WarningU2 (May 5, 2014)

GM prepares to recall some Cruze sedans with Takata air bags | Reuters

I was concerned about the recent recall but found out from my dealer that only about 10% of Chevy Cruze 2014 cars are effected. 

You can check yourself by going here: https://recalls.gm.com/#/ and inputting your VIN #. 

So far mine comes back ok but I plan to check back here in another month. 

Just sharing the link in case anyone wonders if their car is being recalled.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

They are not air bags. They are nitrogen bags.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, but the air we breathe is 78% nitrogen, so it so close it doesn't really matter. No need to split hairs.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

But I like splitting hairs


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

WarningU2 said:


> GM prepares to recall some Cruze sedans with Takata air bags | Reuters
> 
> I was concerned about the recent recall but found out from my dealer that only about 10% of Chevy Cruze 2014 cars are effected.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting!


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. Mine isn't there yet but the axle recall showed up.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

GM's site only lists my front axle recall (which I've been to the dealer and we are well over a month waiting for parts). I just got my airbag recall letter in the mail today and they are saying to take it in for service. Does anyone know if parts are available for this recall?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

pL2014 said:


> GM's site only lists my front axle recall (which I've been to the dealer and we are well over a month waiting for parts). I just got my airbag recall letter in the mail today and they are saying to take it in for service. Does anyone know if parts are available for this recall?


My dealer said no to parts available or even a clue on how to tackle the issue yet. I asked them Friday and today and got the same answer. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

No recalls on my '14 Cruze.


----------



## 11bravospec (Jul 1, 2014)

Just got my recall letter by a fedex packet about the airbag.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey everyone,

The Cruze air bag letters went out the beginning of 6/28. If anyone has any questions please feel free to send me a PM with your VIN, and I would be happy to assist!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## WarningU2 (May 5, 2014)

Does that include CDN customers?



Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> The Cruze air bag letters went out the beginning of 6/28. If anyone has any questions please feel free to send me a PM with your VIN, and I would be happy to assist!
> 
> ...


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> The Cruze air bag letters went out the beginning of 6/28. If anyone has any questions please feel free to send me a PM with your VIN, and I would be happy to assist!
> 
> ...


Are they all coming via FedEx?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey BlkGrnetRS! The letters should arrive via United States postal mail. Let us know if you have additional questions.




WarningU2 said:


> Does that include CDN customers?


Hey WarningU2! I'm not quite sure what CDN stands for. Can you be more specific so I can provide the correct answer? Thanks!

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## WarningU2 (May 5, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey BlkGrnetRS! The letters should arrive via United States postal mail. Let us know if you have additional questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CDN = Canadian (resident of Canada)


----------



## HarryMTorres (Mar 31, 2014)

Mine only lists the axle..which the dealer already checked out.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Any 2011 with this same problem ? I have only had one recall and it was my water pump. Thanks for your time


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

WarningU2 said:


> CDN = Canadian (resident of Canada)


Hey WarningU2,

That's what I was thinking, just had to make sure we were on the same page! GM Canada may be handling this issue differently, so your best bet would be to reach out to them directly. Sorry I wasn't able to provide more information! Their customer support team can be reached at 1-800-263-3777 if you're interested in reaching out to them.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

